# This section needs more Nikki Bella



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

all I can find atm.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Immediately becomes the best thread on the forum :kobe6


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

:lel at the marks still saying that anorexic Brie is better looking than Nikki. Dat :bryan love and :cena3 hate.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Wagg said:


> :lel at the marks still saying that anorexic Brie is better looking than Nikki. Dat :bryan love and :cena3 hate.


Pretty much spot on.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spoiler: so gifs won't slow down computers when page is loading































































:yum:


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Ya know, I never really cared for her before she got those balloons inserted in her chest. 

I like a decent set of titties. 

Authentic or not.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Wagg said:


> :lel at the marks still saying that anorexic Brie is better looking than Nikki. Dat :bryan love and :cena3 hate.


Nikki's body + Brie's face and personality = 10/10


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

That body more than makes up for that face.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

BEST THREAD EVER!

Have always loved both Bellas but Nikki's always been my favorite. Oh and that one gif with "Nikki" crawling back in the ring, yeah...that's Brie. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My thing with Nikki is her personality, its a major turn off. Personality is another factor when it comes to attractiveness, you can have a hot body but if you've got the attitude of a stuck up bitch i can't really get into her. The best women are the ones that are hot and don't really care, but when you're hot and you go around with this attitude like you know it and everyone wishes they could look like you it gets on my last nerve.

I prefer Brie because she has a very humble personality and doesn't walk around like she wants every guy to drool over her. Ok Nikki has a nice body and its more Voluptuous than Brie's, but i'd take Brie's personality and body over just Nikki's body. Brie's body is sexy too, maybe not as sexy as Nikki's but fucking a nice girl like Brie is more of a turn on than fucking a stuck up girl like Nikki.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

still has an ugly face. 4/10.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:curry2


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Frozager said:


> Nikki's body + Brie's face and personality = 10/10


People say this. But I don't get what's so great about Brie's personality either. I think some people just project a great personality on to her simply because she's with Bryan.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This thread :ass


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Scrilla's sig = meaning of life.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Zeroapoc said:


> People say this. But I don't get what's so great about Brie's personality either. I think some people just project a great personality on to her simply because she's with Bryan.


Watch any interview with the 2 of them or Total Divas. I couldn't give 2 shits about who she's dating, but she simply acts way less stuck up and seems a lot smarter.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

still prefer Brie 8*D


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Frozager said:


> Watch any interview with the 2 of them or Total Divas.


Why are you assuming I've never done that?

I have, and I stand by my opinion. I'm not seeing it. And actually making judgments based on Total Divas, a scripted show, is silly.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fuck her. #Briemode till I die.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

those slow motion movements :homer


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

New pic kada


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> My thing with Nikki is her personality, its a major turn off. Personality is another factor when it comes to attractiveness, you can have a hot body but if you've got the attitude of a stuck up bitch i can't really get into her. The best women are the ones that are hot and don't really care, but when you're hot and you go around with this attitude like you know it and everyone wishes they could look like you it gets on my last nerve.
> 
> I prefer Brie because she has a very humble personality and doesn't walk around like she wants every guy to drool over her. Ok Nikki has a nice body and its more Voluptuous than Brie's, but i'd take Brie's personality and body over just Nikki's body. Brie's body is sexy too, maybe not as sexy as Nikki's but fucking a nice girl like Brie is more of a turn on than fucking a stuck up girl like Nikki.


If you're dating her personally, I agree. If you're fapping to her why give a fuck?


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> My thing with Nikki is her personality, its a major turn off. Personality is another factor when it comes to attractiveness, you can have a hot body but if you've got the attitude of a stuck up bitch i can't really get into her. The best women are the ones that are hot and don't really care, but when you're hot and you go around with this attitude like you know it and everyone wishes they could look like you it gets on my last nerve.
> 
> I prefer Brie because she has a very humble personality and doesn't walk around like she wants every guy to drool over her. Ok Nikki has a nice body and its more Voluptuous than Brie's, but i'd take Brie's personality and body over just Nikki's body. Brie's body is sexy too, maybe not as sexy as Nikki's but fucking a nice girl like Brie is more of a turn on than fucking a stuck up girl like Nikki.


Have you meet her to know how her personality is and Total Divas does not count it is a scripted show?


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Trublez said:


> If you're dating her personally, I agree. If you're fapping to her why give a fuck?


This!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trublez said:


> If you're dating her personally, I agree. If you're fapping to her why give a fuck?


As i said knowing how stuck up she is it kinda sours her hotness for me. I'm sure alot of you on here don't care about her personality but knowing how she acts, to me it turns me off from her. She has a hot body and all but she doesn't get me excited seeing her pics, plus her face is average at best. But thats just me, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nikki is a solid close-to-dime and that's only because of the enhancement.
She was crazy hot before anyway.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I prefer Brie to Nikki, but Nikki does have a fantastic set of tits. :yum:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Nikki is just a bit more high maintenance than her sister. Nothing wrong with that. From her instagram/twitter she seems like a pretty cool person and of course the stuff you see on Total Divas will be exaggerated a lot.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Nikki > Brie.

I prefer women with some meat on them and Nikki with that thickness is just kada kada


----------



## mrpickem (Aug 2, 2006)

Nikki is wow!! My favorite current diva. Torrie my #1 alltime.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

#1 thread. 

i thank you all.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

mrpickem said:


> Nikki is wow!! My favorite current diva. Torrie my #1 alltime.


:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yall months late here. 

10000/10


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

boom.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

scrilla said:


> boom.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

what is love baby dont hurt me.

im fresh out of reps.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Wait, Cena's tapping that? Damn, what a lucky bastard.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

WWE just posted this


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

its177 said:


> WWE just posted this


All I heard during that conversation was BOOOOOOOBS!!!!


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

God bless Nikki Bella :banderas


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

shes the breatest


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Chismo said:


> Wait, Cena's tapping that? Damn, what a lucky bastard.


what's that in ur sig? whats up with the jap wrestlers face??? 



Cleavage said:


> shes the breatest


lol yeah but ive never really liked girls with abs, bit freaky but those bweeeebs!


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

At this point she needs to just leave WWE and do Playboy.


----------



## Decency (Sep 20, 2012)

Hades1313 said:


> At this point she needs to just leave WWE and do Playboy.


Please and thank you.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Hades1313 said:


> At this point she needs to just leave WWE and do Playboy.


:yes


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This... I enjoy this.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Dro said:


>


I just now realized she's barely wearing any make up here...and she still looks fine as fuck...


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

its177 said:


> I just now realized she's barely wearing any make up here...and she still looks fine as fuck...


If anything she looks even more beautiful.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree. Sometimes her red lipstick can be too much.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I am dying to see Nikki nude. She is so hot, great body...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rockin' tits can do wonders when you've got a slight case of Horse Face. And kudos to her and her sister for hitting the gym hard, although dat dere nepotism still irks the piss out of me.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

she is the only diva on the roster who moves the needle for me sexually and when you are watching men in underwear roll around for 3+ hours each week you need some of it... 

i was a big fan of the diva division back in the stacy keibler, torrie wilson days but now it's mostly blah except for nikki and i wish they'd show her and her body a lot more


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Never understood why the flat-chested one gets more attention

GREAT thread


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

here rookies


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> My thing with Nikki is her personality, its a major turn off.
> 
> Ok Nikki has a nice body and its more Voluptuous than Brie's, but i'd take Brie's personality and body over just Nikki's body.





Slider575 said:


> I prefer Brie to Nikki, but Nikki does have a fantastic set of tits. :yum:





Hayley Seydoux said:


> still prefer Brie 8*D


:clap



rouge said:


> Fuck her. #Briemode till I die.


lol


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Brie is definitely the better personality, even a prettier face. But Nikki's body is tremendous.

Not to mention it appears Brie is either already pregnant or will be very soon.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MERPER said:


> Brie is definitely the better personality, *even a prettier face*. But Nikki's body is tremendous.


Why the hell do people keep stating this despite them being they're twins and the only work that Nikki had was on her tits? Seriously.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Why the hell do people keep stating this despite them being they're twins and the only work that Nikki had was on her tits? Seriously.


I don't think they are identical twins. Their faces are different. They are easy to tell apart and that isn't just because of the tits.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Damn, Nikki Bella is very hot in these gifs and pics. Holy shit!:banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

MERPER said:


> I don't think they are identical twins. Their faces are different. They are easy to tell apart and that isn't just because of the tits.


I agree. Nikki sometimes looks weird, especially with too much makeup.

Also, :ti @ her whenever she wears that snapback hat.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> Also, :ti @ her whenever she wears that snapback hat.


I'd be ok with it if she wore just the backwards hat and nothing else in a future playboy spread... haha


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

Is it me or does nikki love to touch her pair a lot


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

bagodking said:


> Is it me or does nikki love to touch her pair a lot


HA... I think you're right, and I love it...


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't understand the WWE decision-making process when they don't put her on RAW... 

they need to go back to doing some bra and panties or evening gown matches with her...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Where's that Thuganomics guy? He has thousands of Nikki Bella gifs.*


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

People never cared for her unil she got implants...pfff


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

roberta said:


> People never cared for her unil she got implants...pfff


To be honest I don't mind fake boobs if its a good boob job. Its more the fact she carries a little more weight. Still slim, but with great curves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

roberta said:


> People never cared for her unil she got implants...pfff


*Someone's jealous* :jordan


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

PLAIN AS FUCK

still would though.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Damn someone just mentioned the Bellas in the General WWE section. 

Had to come back here :durant3.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

How dare you fucks try to ruin a Nikki thread, if this doesn't get back to pixs and gifs of her nice titties soon i will start banning you bitches.

TRY ME!


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> How dare you fucks try to ruin a Nikki thread, if this doesn't get back to pixs and gifs of her nice titties soon i will start banning you bitches.
> 
> TRY ME!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^^ besides her nice, fake breasts she also has quite a booty on her


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Some from facebook


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikkis body will spark a religion one day soon. So damn sexy, she makes Brie look like an ironing board.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

another RAW goes by and another no Nikki episode.... I just don't get it. If they aren't going to put her on TV, then just cut ties with her so she can pursue other career opportunities... like posing for playboy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Then we'd miss moments like this:


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Then we'd miss moments like this:


She does seem great with her fans... much like Cena is...


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

177 said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How can you tell that's Nikki and not Brie?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> How can you tell that's Nikki and not Brie?


No tattoo. :lmao


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I love when Nikki got spanked....

her boobs get all the attention but she has a lovely firm booty, too....


----------



## Iambic (May 1, 2014)

I can only handle so much of this thread a day.

I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nice thread.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

177 said:


>


:bow:woolcock We need more gifs like this!


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

MERPER said:


> I love when Nikki got spanked....
> 
> her boobs get all the attention but she has a lovely firm booty, too....


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

10/10


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

yep, she is amazing... can we get a petition started for her to do Playboy? maybe if enough people sign it them or her will listen...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

177 said:


>


That's Brie, though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> That's Brie, though.


Meh. Still nice to look at .


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

definitely the better twin.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

John is insane for not wanting to marry her, imo.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Wagg said:


> :lel at the marks still saying that anorexic Brie is better looking than Nikki. Dat :bryan love and :cena3 hate.


 You don't know what anorexia is do you.


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

177 said:


>





Eulonzo said:


> That's Brie, though.


bama4:banderas Brie is definitely the better Bella. Someone should make a Brie thread, she deserves her own thread much more than Nikki :yum:


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

everyone is entitled to their own opinions, there's no "Definitely" in either direction...

Brie is smarter, quieter and seemingly more down to earth... might have a prettier face....

Nikki is louder, funnier, seemingly more outgoing and has the better body with the breasts and booty...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

I was :mark: at the "Let's go Nikki" chants last night. Why not cheer this beautiful ass woman? Plus IMO, she's improved greatly as a performer.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Goddamn, Cena wins. Cena wins indeed.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

ugh, I want to see her nude so bad... unfortunately, it's not just wwe but I don't think Cena would never allow it....

she is going to grow old and nasty and we aren never going to get to see the goods....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

We need more Nikki!


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

EvaMaryse said:


> We need more Nikki!


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

CENA WINS LOL


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Dro said:


>


:lol Love how she's blatantly moving her hair out the way so she can show off her boobs  I bet what she was looking at was herself on the titantron haha.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DAMN!:banderas


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wagg said:


> :lel at the marks still saying that anorexic Brie is better looking than Nikki. Dat :bryan love and :cena3 hate.


:bryan3 mark and indifferent about :cena4 but Nikki is way hotter than Brie. 

I'm not a huge fake tits fan but she had a great doctor. Also dat ass is great.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I would pay cash money for a night with her.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

In search of: *Jul 7 2014 Raw Nikki Gifs.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/36491914-post2082.html


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

EvaMaryse said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/36491914-post2082.html












:moyes1


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Nikki's body is phenomenal... I just can't get past that nose and chin.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

AJ Brock said:


> Nikki's body is phenomenal... I just can't get past that nose and chin.


Nobody is perfect... the nose is clearly her Italian roots... 

Her face isn't the prettiest ever but it's not bad, either.... but her body, as you said, is BY FAR the best in WWE right now and that makes up for it...

I am just so sick of seeing her in B.S. matches... either make her a serious title contender or get her going in the way of sexual appeal... bra and panties matches/bikini matches/etc.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Her face isn't the prettiest ever, but most of the time she looks pretty enough. But that body is just amazing, one of the greatest bodies in TV history.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Nikki's face isn't _bad_, per se, it's just that she always makes those scrunched up faces like she's either disgusted or constipated. But I agree, she has the best body in WWE right now, no doubt.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

She doesn't have the best face in the world but I still think her face is nice :draper2. ESPECIALLY when she has not much make-up on.


Her face is :durant3 here IMO


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DAMN


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

177 said:


> She doesn't have the best face in the world but I still think her face is nice :draper2. ESPECIALLY when she has not much make-up on.
> 
> 
> Her face is :durant3 here IMO


She looks amazing there.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

:cena3


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

177 said:


> :cena3


----------



## FERGUSON. (Jul 6, 2014)

That body just gets better and better and her ring gear makes her look even hotter


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

kada


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I just love how she has to flash her boobs somehow everywhere.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

So do I. The WWE is seriously lacking in boobs.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah Nikki has her work cut out for her with WWE hiring so many breast challenged women thesedays, Nikki has to make up for the lack of cleavage from everyone else.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

177 said:


> kada


That's a classic! :banderas


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

FERGUSON. said:


> That body just gets better and better and her ring gear makes her look even hotter


her ring gear is goat


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Nikki has the face of an old evil witch.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah her face is pretty bad looking. That's why we mostly focus on dat body.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Nikki has the face of an old evil witch.


:lmao That's what I said. I don't get why anyone calls her perfect or say that all of her is amazing, when a lot of times she looks a bit off. That and wearing all that makeup makes it worse, too.


CM12Punk said:


> Yeah her face is pretty bad looking. That's why we mostly focus on dat body.


I wouldn't say bad looking, just too much makeup & her face structure doesn't help, either. Brie's prettier, but that's already been established.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not going to say Nikki has an amazing looking face but screenshots are about the worst thing you can use to judge someone's looks. Anyone can look bad with the wrong timing when they are moving their face around.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

tonight was certainly not one of nikki's better looking nights facially... is she the prettiest diva ever, of course not... but her face isn't ugly....

body is still the best in the business... only diva that can rival her in terms of beauty/sexuality right now is renee young


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

It's the makeup. Nikki was too caked on today but she usually isn't that bad if you've seen her when she has minimal make up on.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> Nikki has the face of an old evil witch.


Yeah I hate to say it but she has the same facial structure as the witch from Snow White.











Dat body though :yum:


----------



## FERGUSON. (Jul 6, 2014)

Any pics of nikki from smackdown last night?


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Everyone talks about her boobs, but damn, her ass is great too


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Everything :homer :yum:


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

To think Cena went from this to that...well played...


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

she had a nice nip slip on raw last night... about time they popped out


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

Even though they're twins, Nikki has a more fuller face, if that makes sense. Brie has a flat face.


----------



## starcelebritynoise (Jul 4, 2014)

Niiki Bella has enough body for wrestling. At the same time she is little bit hot...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

imfromchicago said:


> Even though they're twins, Nikki has a more fuller face, if that makes sense. Brie has a flat face.


I don't think Brie has a flat face, hers just isn't as fuller nor are her facial features as bigger as Nikki's.

For some odd reason, I just think Brie has a better looking/defined face, but both aren't ugly, obviously.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

so, I live in LA now and Summer Slam is here next week. I am guessing people on these boards know a lot more about WWE than I, so just wondering where I might find out if there are any fan events going on where I might meet superstars, including Nikki or Paige?

Or maybe what hotel they all stay at so maybe I can hang out outside and hope to meet them at some point?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

MERPER said:


> so, I live in LA now and Summer Slam is here next week. I am guessing people on these boards know a lot more about WWE than I, so just wondering where I might find out if there are any fan events going on where I might meet superstars, including Nikki or Paige?
> 
> Or maybe what hotel they all stay at so maybe I can hang out outside and hope to meet them at some point?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dro said:


>


----------



## XXFearless_modeXX (Aug 7, 2014)

I love nikki but i still prefer brie


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cuts a promo saying she's proud of herself for turning on Brie, yet she looked conflicted & upset at herself/regretful at SummerSlam.

NIKKI MODE.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I love the heel turn. She has the face for it. Looks positively cruel.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Dro said:


>


dat body kada


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

didn't realize she is almost 31 already... if they don't get her in playboy soon that body isn't going to be good enough to be in it, ever


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

not sure if anyone watched RAW last night, but that dress was not flattering to Nikki at all... no cleavage and made her stomach look big... some were even speculating about early pregnancy but they wouldn't be pushing her for upcoming matches if that was true...

either way, I am holding out hope this solo turn and storyline of her pursuing her own career and turning heel means possible Playboy but highly doubtful


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

MERPER said:


> not sure if anyone watched RAW last night, but that dress was not flattering to Nikki at all... no cleavage *and made her stomach look big...* some were even speculating about early pregnancy but they wouldn't be pushing her for upcoming matches if that was true...
> 
> either way, I am holding out hope this solo turn and storyline of her pursuing her own career and turning heel means possible Playboy but highly doubtful


Probably because the dress was way too tight. Plus after all, she is the thicker Bella.

But oh well, just me assuming lol.


----------



## the_mozza (Jul 29, 2008)

I have to say, I do enjoy touching my pee pee when I look at her


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Personality = 1. 
Want To Bone Anyway Factor = 10.

_"You can look but you can't touch..."_
"I beg to differ." *touches self* 

LOLCENAWINS. Big time. Even though Total Divas is a lot of BS, you can tell that Nicki is absolutely smitten with Cena. I've had literally only one girlfriend that was that into me and believe me, it's golden. Makes you feel like a God (as if Cena needs that ego boost but I digress). 

Anyhow, that relationship is "Winning". The only downside is since the girl is so into you, she wants a future with you to and like on TD brings up marriage and kids... 
I've had the exact same situation so I can completely relate but I don't feel at all bad for Cena as he gets to smash Nicki on a daily basis (at _least _daily I'm sure) . :lol 

Anyhow,


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

cena smashes the shit out of her.


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

shes so hot ,i would like to bang her. i prefer her over than below average looking,pale mess Paige.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Frozager said:


> Nikki's body + Brie's face and personality = 10/10


Honestly, to me Nikki has the better personality by a mile. She seems fun. Brie on the other hand seems way too serious. Anyways, back to topic.



Holy shit do I love a good pair of boobs.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I agree, Nikki seems like tons of fun. The party girl. The one you'd want to get smashed with then go home and bang. Not to mention, I bet she is unbelievable in the sack.

With that said, her voice combined with the fake attitude she puts on for Total Divas gets very annoying. But without "Acting" and without a mic, I bet the real Nikki is tons of fun.

Just do Playboy and make us all happy.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

MERPER said:


> I agree, Nikki seems like tons of fun. The party girl. The one you'd want to get smashed with then go home and bang. Not to mention, I bet she is unbelievable in the sack.
> 
> With that said, her voice combined with the fake attitude she puts on for Total Divas gets very annoying. But without "Acting" and without a mic, I bet the real Nikki is tons of fun.
> 
> Just do Playboy and make us all happy.


Better make sure ya wear a condom she seems pretty hellbent on popping out babies:woolcock


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

One of the best looking fake tits

:tyson


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

kada


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

saw some decent top butt crack from Nikki on Smackdown last night...


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Haven't been following Total Divas. Anything new gifs?


----------



## The Widow Maker (Jan 20, 2009)

She seems a lot bigger than her twin in more ways than one these days - Cena's obviously been suggesting she hits the gym regularly and it shows!


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Nikki is just driving me more and more crazy each week (in a good way). I swear her top gets tighter and tighter and I just find myself looking for a nip slip constantly.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> My thing with Nikki is her personality, its a major turn off. Personality is another factor when it comes to attractiveness, you can have a hot body but if you've got the attitude of a stuck up bitch i can't really get into her. The best women are the ones that are hot and don't really care, but when you're hot and you go around with this attitude like you know it and everyone wishes they could look like you it gets on my last nerve.
> 
> I prefer Brie because she has a very humble personality and doesn't walk around like she wants every guy to drool over her. Ok Nikki has a nice body and its more Voluptuous than Brie's, but i'd take Brie's personality and body over just Nikki's body. Brie's body is sexy too, maybe not as sexy as Nikki's but fucking a nice girl like Brie is more of a turn on than fucking a stuck up girl like Nikki.


lol Brie wants that attention just as much as Nikki. She just does it in a more subtle way, probably because she is a little smarter. It makes me laugh how people call Brie 'nice' and 'humble'. She may try and be those things, and good on her for that, but deep down she is a million times more conniving and nasty than Nikki. She is also rather bland and boring. Personality wise, they're both quite typical. White sheep, white sheep, white sheep.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

People judging the Bellas personality over what they see on a scripted reality show? Okay now I see why Paige fans are upset about her being on TD. So silly.


----------

